# Kva



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Amps · Volts/(1000·power factor)=KVA


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Depends on if it is single phase or three phase. If it is single phase:

(kVA x 1000)/volts = amps

For three phase:

(kVA x 1000)/volts x 1.732 = amps

Power factor is only important if you convert kVA to kilowatts.


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks guys. so what will the power factor be if you were to do the calc from amps to KW . is it 0.9 or is is something else.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Magic Electric said:


> thanks guys. so what will the power factor be if you were to do the calc from amps to KW . is it 0.9 or is is something else.


depends on the equipment. Motors usually have the PF marked on them (in the U.S. anyway).


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Can't quite remember but isn't KVA basically power but with losses included?

ie 
P=I*V

KVA=I*V*0.9 (as a rule of thumb)

Doc


----------

